# Power washer



## Thurman (Feb 9, 2009)

Funny thing about these pressure washers that are _supposed_ to pick up soap, most don't. Try this *before* you take anything else apart: while the unit is running and the pick-up hose for the detergent is in the container of detergent, raise the detergent container up slowly. It would not surprise me that the unit will start pulling in the detergent as the top of the detergent level becomes level with the intake fitting for the detergent pick-up. Another test is to use colored water, I use windshield washer fluid to do this. Most units will pick up the thinner windshield washer fluid _before_ picking up the thicker detergents. These units work by the fluid going through the pump creating a vacuum to draw in the cleaning fluid. The thicker the cleaning fluid, the harder it is to draw it in. Think of drinking water through a straw vs. drinking a milkshake through a straw. I have a 16 HP, 4250 PSI unit and mine didn't work good either. I put a tube into the bottom of a 1/2 gallon plastic jug, hang it from the handle of the unit above the intake fitting and it works just fine, with a little valve to regulate flow. Good Luck, David


----------



## treborkanzarb (Oct 10, 2009)

*Thanks Thurman*

Thurman,

Did exactly what you said. Washer fluid flows by gravity to the valve but does not enter manifold. Wife informed me that my brother in law borrowed this machine about 2 weeks ago and God knows what he ran through this. (For all I know he may have tried to use it as a power painter .)
Found a great deal on a manifold ($35.00) e-bay. Will install when it arrives this Friday an let you know of the outcome.

Again

THANKS!


----------

